# Becoming a surrogate...any advise first hand? x



## blondebabe

I am 21 i have a little boy all ready (18 months) 

I would like another one with my OH but then i would like to help someone else out in the near future...
At the mo its just 'thinking out loud' but i would love to do this.
Obvoiusly there are highs and lows to everything and lots of people are going to be against it. I would like to hear from some ladies who have been surrogates :D
I would be looking into gestational surrogacy 

thankyou xxx


----------

